# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Мастер-классы, семинары.

## klio

Уважаемы коллеги, давайте информировать друг друга о предстоящих семинарах и мастер-клаасах.

----------


## Натали-vesna

Здравствуйте!
У нас в городе с понедельника по четверг (с 24 февраля по 28 ) куры повышения. Семинары и мастер-классы проводит Альберт Сассман . 
Альберт Сассман – австрийский музыкант, пианист, учился в Венской консерватории (по классу фортепиано и дирижирования), в Венском университете музыки и в Лондонском королевском колледже музыки. География гастролей Сассмана охватывает практически все страны мира, его концерты проходят в Германии, Англии, Франции, США, Украине, Израиле, Индии, Малайзии, Китае, Японии, Австралии, Новой Зеландии. Жизнь музыканта-гастролера Альберт Сассман успешно совмещает с педагогической деятельностью в Венской академии музыки и ежегодными мастер-классами, которые он проводит в разных странах мира. 

Есть желание - приезжайте!

----------


## klio

Большое спасибо за информацию!

----------

